# cleaning kit



## Meatpuppy (Dec 16, 2009)

What should a basic cleanin kit consist of?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Basic Cleaning Kit:*
• _Steel_ rod, longer than barrel (preferably one-piece, rather than jointed). Do not use a rod the surface of which is softer than the steel of your gun's barrel, because you want grit to embed into the barrel and cut the rod, not embed into the rod and cut the barrel. (A bore snake, properly used, can substitute for rod and brush; but you still need a rod and patches to do the job correctly.)
• _Bronze_ brush of proper size to be a little tight in the bore. (If for a revolver, the brush should fit the chambers, too. Sometimes they're larger than the bore.)
• Patch tip, either push-type or slotted type. (Brass is better than aluminum.)
• Coarse-textured cloth patches (pillow ticking or light canvas, maybe).
• High-quality, all-purpose solvent (like Hoppe's #9).
• High-quality gun oil. (_WD-40 is *not* gun oil_.)

*Useful Accessories:*
• Chamber brush (for rifle).
• Oil- or silicone-impregnated wiping cloth.
• Preservative (like Boeshield, for instance).
• Toothbrush (used is OK).
• Lewis Lead Remover (from Brownell's).

More suggestions, anybody?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Boresnake. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

cougartex said:


> Boresnake. :mrgreen:


+1 on that. They are great, especially for a quick run through at the range.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

cougartex said:


> Boresnake. :mrgreen:


I second that. Can't remember the last time I had to use a bore brush.

It's nice to have a little copper solvent handy too, especially if you shoot plated (not jacketed) bullets.

Then, a tackle box (on sale at WM or garage sale) to put it all in.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

If you plan on storing the solvent in a tackle box, make sure it's tall enough the bottle can sit upright. I had a bottle of Hoppes eat through the bottom of one. Ever try to get plastic off a cleaning rod?:smt076


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Todd said:


> +1 on that. They are great, especially for a quick run through at the range.


How do you all clean the boresnake once its dirty?


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Good info to have.

Thanks!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

chris441 said:


> How do you all clean the boresnake once its dirty?


I tie 'em in an old sock and toss it in the washing machine with my shop rags.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

A "+1" from me on the suggestion for the boresnake and for washing said snake in a knotted sock.

I would also recommend a few other items for your cleaning box. First, Clenzoil was recommended to me when I got my pistol a few weeks ago and it works great: it cleans and lubricates. Here's a link to Clenzoil for firearms: Clenzoil Field & Range Second, depending on your firearm, you may also want a little bottle of Flitz for cleaning up the shiny parts (like rails and maybe the feed ramp).

One other thing to be careful of when cleaning is that you don't over-lubricate your guns. Believe it or not, that's actually detrimental to reliable operation and often with petroleum products, too much lubricant actually attracts dirt, dust and gunk which can cause the gun to fail to operate.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks. This is good info for newbies like me.


----------

